# Where would you recommend cycling in Wales?



## Ice2911 (13 Dec 2017)

I’m looking for recommendations for rides in Wales. My mate turns 60 this year and he wants to spend 3 days cycling in Wales as part f the celebration. We are both happy climbing, he is a mountain goat. Happy for routes to be 80+ miles a day. Thanks in advance for any help you can offer. We will B and B while we are there and travel in his van.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Dec 2017)

Well, I live in Fishguard and I can recommend Pembrokeshire for it's great scenery, quiet roads and good eateries. Other Cymru dwellers also reside here so they will no doubt have positive thoughts on their own locals. 

In general though, the further west you go the better it is IMO.


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Dec 2017)

I'm assuming this is on road bikes.
Here are a few ideas.
Llanidloes loop - Mac, Borth, Devil's Bridge, Rhayader
Can take off a few miles by staying on the A487 rather than getting to the coast. Hafren Forest option on the way to Staylittle. The Elan Reservoirs road is nice but you could stay on the direct road into Rhayader (save a few more miles).
As @Smokin Joe says, Pembrokeshire is nice (and add on west Carmarthenshire/SW Cardigan). A good loop would take in the Presellis, St David's and the coast road round to Marloes. How about this:
Haverfordwest loop - Presellis, Fishguard, St David's, Skomer (view!)
And one from north and west from Brecon:
Brecon loop - Garth, Tregaron, Pumsaint, Black Mountain
Careful you don't spend too much time on the road (van) at the expense of more time on the road (bike).


----------



## booze and cake (13 Dec 2017)

I hope you're not planning on going this year, it will be cold, wet and grim and taking your mate there now would indicate you don't like him at all, so I assume you mean next spring/summer.

I don't live there now but I was brought up in Mid Wales, and its absolutely brilliant cycling there. In addition to the above I would highly recommend cycling through the Elan Valley, its jaw droppingly pretty. Here's a ride I did taking in the Elan Valley and includes a fantastic long deserted descent towards Aberystwyth that I would highly recommend. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/638956
. In fact if you want to see some pics/vids to give you an idea, here's a youtube clip I did of the 7 miins downhill descent towards Aberystwyth, road surfaces on the back lanes can be a bit sketchy but the lack of cars is a joy. I did'nt bother adding a sound track so turn the volume down, put on some music of your choice and enjoy: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xr4ByqezeqA&t=10s

I did more vid clips from that ride, so if you want some other scenery pics of that ride check some of the other vids.

Powys in general is great and as long as you avoid the main roads like the A470 it will feel like you've got it almost all to yourself. It is hilly though, those old drovers roads/lanes go route one up hills, none of this meandering 6-7% alpine lark, there's 20% hills all over the place so I'd advise a compact or a large ratio cassette.

I'm more of fan of going down hills myself, here's a ride I did a few years ago, I specifically chose at it has two 7 mile descents in, you could do in reverse if you want to go up them rather than down. The start/stop areas of these rides is where my mum lives so you'll want to avoid that or she'll put you to work in the garden!. But it will give you an idea: View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/4753728


Bwylch y Groes is a famous hill near Lake Bala and Lake Vyrnwy that Morris used to test their cars hill climbing ability, and the cycle from the top of there down to lake Bala is one of my favourite cycling descents ever, and cycling all around that area is lovely. And if you want another epic out in the wilds climb the Devils Staircase is another must. If you are near the borders with Shropshire you should cycle up or I prefer down the Long Mynd and the Stiperstones. That should be enough for an epic tour, or at least give you some options to consider.

And here's a ride I did to see artist David Nash's ash dome near Blaenau Ffestiniog (not open to the public) and includes some lovely pics in and around Snowdonia and the coast near Borth mentioned above, the weather that day was amazing, I should stress its not always like that!

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-4435114

If its dry and sunny cycling there is hard to beat. If you go please report back with pics and reports so I can get all nostalgic.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2017)

Powys is fantastic to cycle round but as others say, it's dam hilly. I live there. Get off the main roads though and the lanes can feel as if you are the only one around for miles.

Oswestry has good well used cycle paths along the canal. Then there is lake Bala, and of course as has been said the Mach loop. Also coed-y-brenin is a great place if you want to do some mountain biking. There is a lot of forest around mach and MTB fans flock there in the summer. There is some good biking to be had in and around Barmouth as well, but there could be lots of people around dependimg on the time of year that you go.


----------



## mjr (13 Dec 2017)

I did this Pembrokeshire loop earlier this year http://cycle.travel/map/journey/35409 which was excellent fun although very very tiring. It would be tempting to do in the other direction so you finish with the gentler rail trail instead of the lumpy stuff, but then you'd miss sunset over Carew Castle.


----------



## Aravis (13 Dec 2017)

Everyone has their favourites! It's hard to go too far wrong in Wales if you enjoy climbing.

One thing I would say is don't automatically dismiss the Valleys of South Wales. You don't have to spend a complete day there - you can easily make a foray from the Brecon Beacons, as in this loop from Sennybridge which includes a bit of everything:

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/26601404

As you prepare to sweep down to Treorchy in the Rhondda Valley you'll be rewarded with this (seen in a 1987 photo I've posted before):


----------



## Threevok (13 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> Everyone has their favourites! It's hard to go too far wrong in Wales if you enjoy climbing.
> 
> One thing I would say is don't automatically dismiss the Valleys of South Wales. You don't have to spend a complete day there - you can easily make a foray from the Brecon Beacons, as in this loop from Sennybridge which includes a bit of everything:
> 
> ...



Thought that looked familiar


----------



## hoopdriver (13 Dec 2017)

When I did Lôn Las Cymru a few years ago my favourite stretch was the climb up to Gospel Pass. It was a challenging climb up a lovely quiet road with a view from the top that was worth every crank of the pedals.


----------



## Banjo (13 Dec 2017)

The Elan Valley near Rhayader takes some beating.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Dec 2017)

Presceli and Plynlimon, Gospel Pass, Devil's Staircase.


----------



## huwsparky (13 Dec 2017)

Worth considering the valleys in south Wales. Pembrokeshire and Ceredigion in the West and Llyn Brianne and the Elan valley in mid Wales. If you love climbing I'd really recommend Bwlch Y Groes as others have said, it's a climb that's worth having a go at but make sure to approach from Dinas Mawddwy for the full brutality!


----------



## Bodhbh (14 Dec 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> When I did Lôn Las Cymru a few years ago my favourite stretch was the climb up to Gospel Pass. It was a challenging climb up a lovely quiet road with a view from the top that was worth every crank of the pedals.



+1 for Lôn Las Cymru. I know not everyone is mad about following set routes, but I liked it alot and there's a bit of everything in there. Didn't do Gospel Pass tho, went up the Taff from Cardiff and thru Pontypridd and Merthyr.

It would probably work out about 80 miles a day over 3 days.


----------



## Threevok (14 Dec 2017)

If you get the chance, by all means do the Taff trail.

Part of it is on one of my favourite Jaunts - I follow it up as far as Pontsticill reservoir, before returning home, passing the Mountain Railway station, Pant, Dowlais Top and then Fochriw common.

https://www.strava.com/routes/5628435

I've been planning to do the same route, by continuing on past Talybont, up to the Brecon and following the Monmouth-shire canal back down as far as possible.

https://www.strava.com/routes/5919738

Another planned route is to do the same, but turning back at Llangynidr

https://www.strava.com/routes/5428307

Very popular for roadies, but that's one hell of a climb for an MTB, so I have yet to brave it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Dec 2017)

Some great riding in Mid Wales. Off many peoples radar and outside the busier national parks.


----------



## Ice2911 (14 Dec 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Well, I live in Fishguard and I can recommend Pembrokeshire for it's great scenery, quiet roads and good eateries. Other Cymru dwellers also reside here so they will no doubt have positive thoughts on their own locals.
> 
> In general though, the further west you go the better it is IMO.


Thanks smokin Joe, I will have a good look in those areas. I appreciate your time.


----------



## Ice2911 (14 Dec 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> I'm assuming this is on road bikes.
> Here are a few ideas.
> Llanidloes loop - Mac, Borth, Devil's Bridge, Rhayader
> Can take off a few miles by staying on the A487 rather than getting to the coast. Hafren Forest option on the way to Staylittle. The Elan Reservoirs road is nice but you could stay on the direct road into Rhayader (save a few more miles).
> ...


Ajax Bay, yes we are on road bikes and it will not be as loaded as the last time you helped me out with a route. I'll have a good look at these. Many thanks for your help as always.


----------



## Ice2911 (14 Dec 2017)

booze and cake said:


> I hope you're not planning on going this year, it will be cold, wet and grim and taking your mate there now would indicate you don't like him at all, so I assume you mean next spring/summer.
> 
> I don't live there now but I was brought up in Mid Wales, and its absolutely brilliant cycling there. In addition to the above I would highly recommend cycling through the Elan Valley, its jaw droppingly pretty. Here's a ride I did taking in the Elan Valley and includes a fantastic long deserted descent towards Aberystwyth that I would highly recommend. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/638956
> . In fact if you want to see some pics/vids to give you an idea, here's a youtube clip I did of the 7 miins downhill descent towards Aberystwyth, road surfaces on the back lanes can be a bit sketchy but the lack of cars is a joy. I did'nt bother adding a sound track so turn the volume down, put on some music of your choice and enjoy:
> ...



Many thanks Booze and cake, that sums up most of my rides nicely. I will have a good look at these and try and avoid your Mums although Steve has his own gardening business so I could get him to leave his tools in the van..this is for July next year but Steve likes to plan well ahead of time. Thanks again


----------



## Ice2911 (14 Dec 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Powys is fantastic to cycle round but as others say, it's dam hilly. I live there. Get off the main roads though and the lanes can feel as if you are the only one around for miles.
> 
> Oswestry has good well used cycle paths along the canal. Then there is lake Bala, and of course as has been said the Mach loop. Also coed-y-brenin is a great place if you want to do some mountain biking. There is a lot of forest around mach and MTB fans flock there in the summer. There is some good biking to be had in and around Barmouth as well, but there could be lots of people around dependimg on the time of year that you go.


Welsh dragon, thanks for the recommendations. We are looking forward to some car free roads if possible.


----------



## Ice2911 (14 Dec 2017)

mjr said:


> I did this Pembrokeshire loop earlier this year http://cycle.travel/map/journey/35409 which was excellent fun although very very tiring. It would be tempting to do in the other direction so you finish with the gentler rail trail instead of the lumpy stuff, but then you'd miss sunset over Carew Castle.


Thanks for the route, I will hav a good look, you can't beat a good sunrise/set


----------



## Ice2911 (14 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> Everyone has their favourites! It's hard to go too far wrong in Wales if you enjoy climbing.
> 
> One thing I would say is don't automatically dismiss the Valleys of South Wales. You don't have to spend a complete day there - you can easily make a foray from the Brecon Beacons, as in this loop from Sennybridge which includes a bit of everything:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the route, I will have a good look. Great photo!


----------



## Ice2911 (14 Dec 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> When I did Lôn Las Cymru a few years ago my favourite stretch was the climb up to Gospel Pass. It was a challenging climb up a lovely quiet road with a view from the top that was worth every crank of the pedals.


Thanks hoop driver, I have looked at the Lon Las Cymru but think we need circular routes this trip. Maybe the full route when we have more time. Thanks again for the recommendation


----------



## Ice2911 (14 Dec 2017)

Banjo said:


> The Elan Valley near Rhayader takes some beating.


Thanks for the recommendation, I will have a good look


----------



## Ice2911 (14 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Presceli and Plynlimon, Gospel Pass, Devil's Staircase.


Thanks for the recommendations, I will have a good look.


----------



## Ice2911 (14 Dec 2017)

huwsparky said:


> Worth considering the valleys in south Wales. Pembrokeshire and Ceredigion in the West and Llyn Brianne and the Elan valley in mid Wales. If you love climbing I'd really recommend Bwlch Y Groes as others have said, it's a climb that's worth having a go at but make sure to approach from Dinas Mawddwy for the full brutality!


I hope that climb you are recommending doesn't have the 40% as in your pictures  I appreciate the recommendations.


----------



## Ice2911 (14 Dec 2017)

Bodhbh said:


> +1 for Lôn Las Cymru. I know not everyone is mad about following set routes, but I liked it alot and there's a bit of everything in there. Didn't do Gospel Pass tho, went up the Taff from Cardiff and thru Pontypridd and Merthyr.
> 
> It would probably work out about 80 miles a day over 3 days.


Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## Ice2911 (14 Dec 2017)

Threevok said:


> If you get the chance, by all means do the Taff trail.
> 
> Part of it is on one of my favourite Jaunts - I follow it up as far as Pontsticill reservoir, before returning home, passing the Mountain Railway station, Pant, Dowlais Top and then Fochriw common.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the routes, I will have a good look at these, thanks again


----------



## Ice2911 (14 Dec 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Some great riding in Mid Wales. Off many peoples radar and outside the busier national parks.


Thanks for your advice


----------



## huwsparky (15 Dec 2017)

Ice2911 said:


> I hope that climb you are recommending doesn't have the 40% as in your pictures  I appreciate the recommendations.


No, that sign is at the side of the castle in Harlech. And to be honest it isn't long enough to make it difficult but it's pretty steep!


----------



## Banjo (15 Dec 2017)

This is the route of the Cambrian Sportive about 85 miles taking in the Elan Valley and Nant Y Moch . Very Scenic lots of climbing. We did it as a Cyclechat forum ride about 5 years ago. Fabulous day out. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/163565

This one uses roads used on the Dragon Sportive. w e did something similar as another Cyclechat group ride a few years back. Another great day out. It takes in the Bwlch climb and the Rhigos climb plus the Devils elbow climb in the Beacons. Take your camera . https://ridewithgps.com/routes/1948653







PS the route shows starting at Pencoed starting at Blackmill would cut out the less interesting bit also I would stay on the road A4061 instead of using the path to Nantymoel as shown on the route.


----------



## User16625 (20 Dec 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> and of course as has been said the Mach loop. Also coed-y-brenin is a great place if you want to do some mountain biking. .



The Mach Loop? 

Anyway I'm from south Wales but I recommend the north. Been going there for years by motorcycle but have lost interest due to speed cameras and more bastard cars. Recently done some cycling (rented) around Llanberys. Done the Llanberis pass many times but earlier this year it was a first for me to do it by push bike. ****ing breathtaking! Even better pedalling than by 1000cc motors. 

Theres also a MTB trail next to Betws y Coed which I thoroughly enjoyed. Its also where I had my best accident. 2 paid weeks off work with a toe fracture and I could still drink beer! (altho not much else).


----------



## User16625 (20 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> View attachment 387150


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2017)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> The Mach Loop?
> 
> Anyway I'm from south Wales but I recommend the north. Been going there for years by motorcycle but have lost interest due to speed cameras and more bastard cars. Recently done some cycling (rented) around Llanberys. Done the Llanberis pass many times but earlier this year it was a first for me to do it by push bike. ****ing breathtaking! Even better pedalling than by 1000cc motors.
> 
> Theres also a MTB trail next to Betws y Coed which I thoroughly enjoyed. Its also where I had my best accident. 2 paid weeks off work with a toe fracture and I could still drink beer! (altho not much else).




The Mach loop can be part of a much longer ride. It can be incorporated into the Llanidloes loop, and you can also go from Mach up to Barmouth and beyond depending on the distance you want to ride.


----------



## John Peel (20 Dec 2017)

The whole coastline from Llandudno to Talacre. It's really beautiful and there is a path for almost all of it right along the seafront, with a few very small exceptions. Cafe's and loads of places to eat too.


----------



## Donger (2 Jan 2018)

Aravis said:


> Everyone has their favourites! It's hard to go too far wrong in Wales if you enjoy climbing.
> 
> One thing I would say is don't automatically dismiss the Valleys of South Wales. You don't have to spend a complete day there - you can easily make a foray from the Brecon Beacons, as in this loop from Sennybridge which includes a bit of everything:
> 
> ...


Looks familiar -Reminds me of a terrific day out with @Banjo (my Welsh Passepartout) in 2016, when we followed up the Bwllch with the Rhigos on a 40 mile anti-clockwise loop out of Bridgend. What a great descent that was into Treorchy:







Banjo said:


> The Elan Valley near Rhayader takes some beating.


Yep. Takes some beating, Banjo. I also loved that ride we did together last year over the Newport transporter bridge and past Usk, then up the Tumble and back via Pontypool and Caerleon. Both of those rides are among my favourite rides ever.


----------



## suzeworld (5 Mar 2019)

I wonder if I can slightly hi-jack this thread to ask you Welsh experts for some route guidance. 

My wife wants to cycle from Porthmadog to Swansea soon. 
We know lots of routes around N Wales / Snowdonia but kicking off to go SE across the whole country offers almost too much choice! She can climb anything but will be doing it in a single day, so continuous climbing isn’t favourite. (She just did Chester to Dorchester in two days! )

She doesn’t mind using sustrans trail if that’s a good option. 
What’s your suggestion? 
Thanks.


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Mar 2019)

suzeworld said:


> My wife wants to cycle from Porthmadog to Swansea soon.
> (She just did Chester to Dorchester in two days! )


Share her route from Chester to Dorchester and that'll give us an idea of what sort of riding/roads are her style of long distance riding. This gives options/suggestions:
https://www.cyclestreets.net/journey/64598286/
I would go down the coast to start with, through Harlech, across Barmouth bridge, round by Tywyn (again cycle path bridge), back road east to Machynlleth, A487 and divert through Borth to Aber (short cuts available) before striking off inland south to Tregaron (A485), back road down the Teifi valley and up and over to to Llandeilo, A476 and then minor roads via Pontarddulais and Gorseinon to the 'neck of the Gower', and turn east to Abertawe. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29434740?beta=false
Another longer option after Aber is: Devil's Bridge and over the Elan 'mountain' road to Rhayader, A470 to Builth and the Upper Chapel road (B4520) to Brecon. A470 and then SW after Libanus to the A4067, past Dan yr Ogof caves, and down the Tawe valley to 'Abertawe' - NCN 43 could take her all the way.
This [Edit: route plot] took me 6 minutes.


----------



## suzeworld (6 Mar 2019)

Fab.
I will show her these suggestions
I dont think she logged her last long ride anywhere for an easy look, but I will ask her.

I don’t know what you mean by “this took me 6 minutes”?


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Mar 2019)

This took me 6 minutes to plot on RwGPS (drawing on rides covering some of these roads).
Her ride doesn't have to have been 'logged'. She/you could recreate the route (on RwGPS or other application) - assumes she knows where she went, of course.


----------



## suzeworld (6 Mar 2019)

I see. 
She still isn’t home yet.


----------



## suzeworld (6 Mar 2019)

I could show you her record of the Dorchester route. She planned it with paper maps wrote it our on a few card strips that she tied onto her cross bar. Very old school.


----------



## Ajax Bay (8 Mar 2019)

Yes - an image of those cards would be fine.


----------



## suzeworld (2 Apr 2019)

Hello again - first time me n missis have been home alone with time to do something "not the routine"! She works long hours, but has time off now

These websites are amazing. Thanks so much for taking the time to do that.
Her cardboard things for her Dorchester ride wont photo very well - partly cos its brown card then she had a major nosebleed on some of it!
We are going to have a go at plotting her last long route.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Apr 2019)

https://cycle.travel/route/lon_las_cymru


----------



## berty bassett (2 Apr 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> https://cycle.travel/route/lon_las_cymru


I done that route a couple of weeks ago - believe me it’s hilly ! Route 8 isn’t bad at all really. Using old railway lines now tarmaced over . Instead of Cardiff I went to Chepstow on route 42 - that was tough 
Very small roads but some proper climbs 
Can put link to gpx if you want


----------



## suzeworld (2 Apr 2019)

This is roughly what she did, from Chester to Dorchester but we are not sure about all the roads, we were not very dab handed with the computer. Cack-handed more like.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29620586

She didn't actually do the last bit, cos it's horrendous main roads - I collected her just our of Blanford.


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Apr 2019)

suzeworld said:


> Chester to Dorchester but we are not sure about all the roads, we were not very dab handed with the computer. Cack-handed more like.
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29620586


OK I've looked at the route you've traced and feel sure that the Porthmadof-Swansea route suggestion I made will be fine. When she rode Chester to Dorchester she used loads of A roads (including some dual-carriageway eg A49 and A417) so the north and mid-Wales main roads will be peaceful in comparison. You can see the line of the lon_las_cymru which perforce is similar south of Porthmadog (though I've explained the attraction of the Tywyn peninsula), but after Machynlleth it heads for Cardiff, whereas your destination is Swansea. Could follow NCN8 to Buith Wells and then due south over the hills to Brecon, and then various options across the Black Mountain range, driven by which valley you want to follow down to Swansea.
Important to remember that this route is for riding in a day so minimal faffing around on minor roads and well-surfaced ex-railway lines (unless they are 'on line'). (So for example south from Caernarfon the NCN8 off-road path is excellent, and so is the path up from Talybont crossing the Brecon Beacons, but the route for which advice is being asked is south from Porthmadog and heading for Swansea (so Talybont is 'off-route).)


----------



## albertramsbottom (3 Apr 2019)

Blaenau Ffestiniog

Otherwide know as Mordor


----------



## suzeworld (4 Apr 2019)

Brilliant, we are setting off for Wales tomorrow for a week in Portmaddog doing things we are used to and then Brigid will be doing her ride to Swanse next Saturday, so she has time to mull over your suggestions. We really appreciate your time and the links too, for future use. 

Plotting her route to Dorch was pretty random cos she didn't know much of it south of Ironbridge! When she had her nosebleed another cyclist stopped and tried to help. He gave her a bit of advice on what she was planning just there, but otherwise she was not particularly advised.

Mainly these longer rides back to back are all about her training for entering the 24 hour event this year, so getting her head down and getting on is pretty much it, though obviously a bit of decent scenery is always a bonus. Our nephew lives in Swansea, hence she is cycling there rather than home, which is what she did last year! I will be driving.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Apr 2019)

If you like off road the Trans Cambrian Way is a great long weekend outing.


----------



## suzeworld (13 Apr 2019)

Sat-free navigation from Porthmadog to
swansea.












Old skool



__ suzeworld
__ 13 Apr 2019



Sat-free nav to Swansea from Porthmadog.





What her garin recorded. Including comically low calorie count: 
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3552647888

She loved it. Tho the final few up
N down bits were demanding.


----------



## Livi (2 May 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> If you like off road the Trans Cambrian Way is a great long weekend outing.



I was looking at doing this last year but it seems pretty full on/brutal for one weekend. There’s another cool route listed on bikepacking.com around the gower peninsula off-road which is possibly a little more accessible for less experienced mountain bikers - https://bikepacking.com/routes/gower-bikepacking-loop/

Did it in November with a literally freezing night on the beach...


----------

